# Shopping pics Igarape Paris



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

On 5 Februari we visited the store of Adrien (IGARAPE) in Paris we went with 5 belgium members of this site. And we bought all kinds of pygo's there.









For pictures, just follow the link below
















http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=72231

Greetzzz stingray


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking store, wish we had something like that around here.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

great pics stingray !!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great store, nothing even close to resembling that near me....


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry cool marc :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, Some badass Fish!
Had it all.
Kick ass Piranhas. Suckers...Discus...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's story has an excellent variety of fish.


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for coming guys and very nice pics Stingrays









Just enjoy your fish and take care of them !

Hope to see ya soon









Regards,

Adrien

PS : YES that glove is necessary, specially when you're alone to clean big fish from external parasites


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

sweet


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

wow..... I wish we had a store like that..... somewhere in Michigan


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Very Cool Pics...how long was the drive home?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You Guys Rock ...:nod: Great Photos ....:nod:









And Adrien ,
I wish I could Buy Fish From you ...You have an amazing Store and Stock ...








What size is that Piraya in the Two pics by itself with the great color ?
Can Ya Air Cargo him to Me







Please Oh Please


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice pirayas and looks like good times.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice pics, it looks like you guys had a lot of fun on that piranha shopping spree







.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wow awsome pics. i wish that i had a lfs like that around here







thanx for sharing


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for posting all those pics bro. That is one amazing store. (Why can't there be any like that near me?) Nothing like a pfury road trip.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> Igarapé Posted Today, 01:50 PM
> Thanks for coming guys and very nice pics Stingrays
> 
> Just enjoy your fish and take care of them !
> ...


Thank you Adrien









All the pygos are doing just fine , whe have buy 23 pieces and not 1 is dead









They are in healty condition









The visit in you store was worth while, I haven't seen much such beautifull fish









Thanks Adrien
















Thank you guy's , i hope the pics that i have post enjoy you well


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Awesome looking store!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

no sh*t, dont see alot of eigenmanni around


----------



## Chad_Brad (Feb 3, 2005)

what kind of piranha is that? that thing is huge.


----------

